# And that laugh, that wrinkles your nose...



## frigginlost (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, what a tough night. Finally after 7 months since my divorce was final, all the little things that needed to be tied up (mostly financial, etc.) are done. All the ties to the ex are now severed. I really did not know how I was going to feel when I got here, but closing the book on that part of my life hurt. I suppose I'll always love her, and I'll never really understand why our marriage ended, but it is what is. I spent seven years as a Firefighter and saw some pretty messed up situations with people losing everything. I think about that and it helps me realize that no matter how bad I feel, there are worse situations.

So to ease the pain I went downtown tonight and the place was having karoke. I have never had even the remote interest in that, but I needed something to get my mind off everything. So throwing caution to the wind I found the prettiest girl in the place and sang "The way you look tonight" to her. 

I left feeling better, and I left with the phone number of a very pretty girl. 

Life is a strange beast....


----------



## Emma1981 (Apr 29, 2010)

My hero - excellent work my man  Excellent work


----------



## frigginlost (Oct 5, 2011)

Emma1981 said:


> My hero - excellent work my man  Excellent work


Thank you very much. Honestly, I was just trying to channel my hero's inner strength, which I call "Emma strength". Worked out pretty well.


----------



## Emma1981 (Apr 29, 2010)

frigginlost said:


> Thank you very much. Honestly, I was just trying to channel my hero's inner strength, which I call "Emma strength". Worked out pretty well.


You are too funny - I still have my bad days but more and more I am seeing my situation as a blessing. You are much further along in the process than I though. IDK NV has a shorter waiting period so I might as well file here but I have to wait until Aug 10th ... once that's done I have a few tattoos I am going to have removed. Funny but in WA nobody ever asked me about them - now it's like "oh, what's that mean??" My husband's initials, the date we got married and my wedding ring. It's not even that I mind them per se, more than once this is done I want to have a spell where he is no longer discussed. I will be implementing full on NC. When it's over, it is over. BTW I PMed you.


----------



## frigginlost (Oct 5, 2011)

Emma1981 said:


> You are too funny - I still have my bad days but more and more I am seeing my situation as a blessing. You are much further along in the process than I though. IDK NV has a shorter waiting period so I might as well file here but I have to wait until Aug 10th ... once that's done I have a few tattoos I am going to have removed. Funny but in WA nobody ever asked me about them - now it's like "oh, what's that mean??" My husband's initials, the date we got married and my wedding ring. It's not even that I mind them per se, more than once this is done I want to have a spell where he is no longer discussed. I will be implementing full on NC. When it's over, it is over. BTW I PMed you.


Ouch! I heard having tat's removed is painful. You could always have them covered or altered? Good call on the NC. You might want to do it a little earlier.... after all it was his decision to try this situation without you in his life. Give it to him....


----------

